# Magic is happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

*my betta breeding*

Today my Betta is to marry (or mate with) a male round tail. They aren't mating yet and I don't know why. He has attacked her twice and ripped some fins of but hopefully the magic will will will happen. Yay for little fishies. 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They aren't mating! why aren't they?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They need to be conditioned separately. I think there are some old stickies in the "Bettas" section.


----------

